# Do I sit put??



## timetowork (Aug 21, 2014)

Greetings! So Ive been trying to build a niche brand for a bit now and have had some mild success with sales via spreadshirt, (in which Im ok with). I understand that success doesnt happen overnight and that this is all a learning experience. My brand in the grand scheme of things will cater to the fitness industry. My "problem" is that through spreadshirts, Im limited to different types of clothing and print patterns for the ideas that I have in mind. At the same time, I am not financially ready to purchase equipment to do the printing on my own, and being out here in Berks PA, resources are limited. My question is, do I sit put and focus on gaining some brand traction before I worry about expanding a buying print equipment/stocking inventory? Are there any more POD, fullfillment companies that cater more to fitness gear (tanks, yogapants, sleeveless hoodies, etc)? Ive checked out zazzles, printfection, and printaura and they all seem to carry the general threads. Any help, insight, truth serum would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

When I first started I drew up a hype about my brand, gained attention, mostly from friends and family. Threw up two pre order shirts on my site and let it grow from there. Initially I had my shirts printed with the pre order funds. From the profits I made on those two designs I bought my own equipment allowing me to print on the garments I wanted on my terms. 

Just take your time. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Nav Printman (Feb 10, 2015)

R03 said:


> When I first started I drew up a hype about my brand, gained attention, mostly from friends and family. Threw up two pre order shirts on my site and let it grow from there. Initially I had my shirts printed with the pre order funds. From the profits I made on those two designs I bought my own equipment allowing me to print on the garments I wanted on my terms.
> 
> Just take your time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using T-Shirt Forums


That's great advice bud. I appreciate what you've said there.


----------



## TheTShirtNerd (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm looking for a fulfillment company. How is spreadshirt? they any good?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

You might want to look at Print on demand t-shirts and free online stores for artists by Galloree.com. T-shirt fulfillment services. and see if they may fit your needs.


----------



## TheTShirtNerd (Apr 9, 2015)

I read on this forum that galloree has some issues with communication. I love Teelaunch's work but, communication is a problem as well.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

TheTShirtNerd said:


> I read on this forum that galloree has some issues with communication. I love Teelaunch's work but, communication is a problem as well.



I would not know, but who are they supposed to be communicating with? You create the art, you select the items, you set the price, you create the store.

Are you expecting them to communicate with your customers or is it more of e tech support type thing?


----------



## TheTShirtNerd (Apr 9, 2015)

well honestly, I'm worried. I set up my own store through godaddy. once the customer buys a shirt from me, I put in the order on their site, but handling times are 3-4 days before shipping (I ordered personally to test out the quality which is great). I would like to know what I would have to do if a customer would want to return or just general questions, if I'm giving them business through my business, then I feel its always good to have communication. Guess I just like to feel safe on my end. Truth is without a fulfillment service, I wouldn't have a business.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

TheTShirtNerd said:


> well honestly, I'm worried. I set up my own store through godaddy. once the customer buys a shirt from me, I put in the order on their site, but handling times are 3-4 days before shipping


Normal lead time in the industry is 7 to 14 days so them getting it out in 3 or 4 is faster than the industry norm and is a very acceptable time frame for fulfillment.

You have to remember they are not going to stockpile printed shirts with your design on them in the hopes you sell them so you have to expect a lead time before an order is shipped. If you want faster lead times then have someone print up a bunch of shirts in various sizes and colors and buy them upfront, stock them in your garage and ship them out when ordered.


----------



## TheTShirtNerd (Apr 9, 2015)

I've talked to printful...problem is their very expensive wise...2-3 dollars profit on a design that I worked on, to me, is just not feasible. But printful is very good quality wise and I get that theres always someone available but for their prices...its costly. If I could make 8-10 dollars profit on a shirt, I'd be fine with that, but when a company takes pretty much the whole sale, meaning their charging $18.80 for the shirt, its no wonder how they stay in business.


----------



## JuliaGiff (Jul 29, 2013)

Heh, I guess one way to improve your margin is to raise your prices  

But yeah, I understand your point. I hope you find a drop shipper that works for you!


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

TheTShirtNerd said:


> I've talked to printful...problem is their very expensive wise...2-3 dollars profit on a design that I worked on, to me, is just not feasible. But printful is very good quality wise and I get that theres always someone available but for their prices...its costly. If I could make 8-10 dollars profit on a shirt, I'd be fine with that, but when a company takes pretty much the whole sale, meaning their charging $18.80 for the shirt, its no wonder how they stay in business.



I can see your point to some degree but you want to sell shirts with no risk or investment except coming up with a design. They on the other hand have a huge overhead to pay for. Simple as that. If you want more of the profit then buy all the equipment needed, stock all the shirts, print them yourself and handle all the shipping.


----------



## TeeBird100 (Apr 13, 2015)

First post, but I am a marketer jumping into the tshirt game. I have been looking at the best way to ramp up for the niche I am targeting and have developed this game plan. If any experts, longtime tshirt marketers see a fatal flaw in it, please let me know. I will buy you a beer or beverage of your choice. 

I have 5 designs I have developed. 

- Marketing them to a very segmented audience online to test the designs and a small budget to see if their is interest. 
- I have 2 online stores already created and live. One for a lower price point and another at a higher price point. This is what I do in real life for other clients, trying to see if there is a price barrier. If there is not, I can sell at the higher price point in the future. #Testing
- I have a print on demand company to do the printing to avoid any initial inventory costs during the testing cycle. 
- If there is a design that there is a demand for, I will then move the fulfillment in house or a local vendor, to reduce costs and improve margins. The downside is there will be an upfront inventory hit. 
- When the local manufacturing solution is in place, ramp up the marketing spend to increase volume.
- My goal is to roll 5 designs a month through this funnel hoping to have 1 or 2 designs that become successful. 
- The niche is one I am very familiar with so I have a good idea of what the demand is, and that it is not being met right now. 

------

The thinking is that I want to avoid inventory risks during the testing stage and find out where the most effective price point is. 

Estimated Expenses for the first month are;

- Online Store $29.00
- 2 Domains - $18.00
- Marketing - $350 - $500 depending on order volume
- Telephone number via Twilio - $5.00

Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

TheTShirtNerd said:


> I've talked to printful...problem is their very expensive wise...2-3 dollars profit on a design that I worked on, to me, is just not feasible. But printful is very good quality wise and I get that theres always someone available but for their prices...its costly. If I could make 8-10 dollars profit on a shirt, I'd be fine with that, but when a company takes pretty much the whole sale, meaning their charging $18.80 for the shirt, its no wonder how they stay in business.


Your mailbox is full. Send me a pm and we can discuss your requirements.


----------

